# You asked for pictures.. Sweet old man Logan



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a sweety!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is just so lovely i just love the grey face so beautiful


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

So sweet...I just love the old white face.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww....what a sweet boy


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the white face. My Tanner started turning white when he was only 4-5 yrs. old. He will be 9 in September. Great pictures of Logan.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a sweetie - love that 2nd pic - he looks so peaceful dozing


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Logan is a total sweetheart .....just LOVE his gentle, sweet face! :smooch:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie-pie! He has a face you just want to kiss and cuddle.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh, i love those! :--heart:


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> What a cutie-pie! He has a face you just want to kiss and cuddle.


 Yep!! and he would totally let you do that as long as you wanted to


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, he's a beauty!!!!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

riddle03 said:


> Love the white face. My Tanner started turning white when he was only 4-5 yrs. old. He will be 9 in September. Great pictures of Logan.


 It was so gradual at first I'm not even sure when it started... when he was 9 he still had some gold hair mixed in..... Now he is completely white... I'm waiting for it to start creeping back farther on his head or something


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing like a sweet old gold! Very handsome


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just love those sweet old faces! What a handsome happy boy!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah, yes. the white-mask of wisdom. I love it


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Logan is a handsome gentleman. What a blessing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Logan is so beautiful. I have two with white faces myself.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He has such a sweet white face


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He looks so grand in these pictures!.
How old is he?.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

golden&hovawart said:


> He looks so grand in these pictures!.
> How old is he?.


15 years young


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic!!! May you have many more years to come!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just too cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa,Hope my girl last that long!!.
Congrats!.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wondering how old Logan is and then saw "15". What a lovely sweetheart. I too would love to cuddle with him and whisper sweet nothings in his ear.
have you had him his whole life? Looks like he is still going strong and enjoying life. Whoo hoo! I love the old guys. They are even more special than the youngsters.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

he is so cute! i love the pictures of the dogs when they are smiling. Boomer has a habit and cheesing for the camera


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I was wondering how old Logan is and then saw "15". What a lovely sweetheart. I too would love to cuddle with him and whisper sweet nothings in his ear.
> have you had him his whole life? Looks like he is still going strong and enjoying life. Whoo hoo! I love the old guys. They are even more special than the youngsters.


Yes I have had him his whole life since 1994.. I was 21 at the time and needed company since my husband was traveling a lot with work.... he has been keeping me company ever since.... there is a puppy picture of him in the gallery... and a few youngster pics in my albums


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just perfection.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Logan... what a sweetheart. I just love the sugar faces and the fact that he's FIFTEEN makes him so very special!!! Your avitar pic is priceless.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! Love the pictures. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I love him!! He has such a sweet, white face and I love that big smile!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Logan... what a sweetheart. I just love the sugar faces and the fact that he's FIFTEEN makes him so very special!!! Your avitar pic is priceless.


Yeah I'm kinda surprised myself... especially since he is still quick witted and even with the cloudy eyes still catches treats.... I know if I wanted to start teaching him a new behavior he would totally be up for it... it's really amazing.... too bad I don't know the family line since he was from the ASPCA in NY....Not sure if it's genes or luck


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OR..... a great family !!!!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OR..... a great family !!!!


LOL!! Thanks !! Not sure how great I was at 21 !! I was thinking more like COOL!! I can legally drink now !!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LogansMama said:


> LOL!! Thanks !! Not sure how great I was at 21 !! I was thinking more like COOL!! I can legally drink now !!!


I'm sure, but at that stage Logan is thinking... COOL... I know where to pee and poo !!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Logan is a handsome old fella. Nice to see he still has a sparkle in his eye.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm sure, but at that stage Logan is thinking... COOL... I know where to pee and poo !!!


good point LOL!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know how special those dogs are that you have so long from so young! Mine is 11.5 years old now. I was just a senior in highschool when I got him. Treasure every day!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You are so lucky! 15 wonderful Golden Years. He looks completely happy and well loved.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

There's something about a sweet white goldie face that always tugs at my heartstrings. He's wonderful looking!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is very handsome! What a wonderful achievement, 15! Many more to you...


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beauty!! He has such a happy face!!!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok you saw the sweet Logan... here is the vicious Logan.... he cracks us up when he does this.... because he is SO NOT vicious LOL!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man - I love it! What or who was he snarling at?
BTW - his teeth even look pretty good.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh man - I love it! What or who was he snarling at?
> BTW - his teeth even look pretty good.


Well this particular time he was doing that to cookie because there was a bone right there... and he doesn't like anyone touching his stuff :
His teeth are good in the front.. the back ones are ehhh... He still chews and eats bones as much as my younger dog though...


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE him!! My mom is freaking out because one of our goldens is 10. I'll have to show her these pics


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Shelby91 said:


> I LOVE him!! My mom is freaking out because one of our goldens is 10. I'll have to show her these pics


Thank you !!
You're mom is freaking out?? Why?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a sucker for old gold, and Logan is a precious old guy....


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

He has the kindest, softest eyes and expression! Love the white face, too!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

He is so handsome.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, 15 years old - that's terrific. He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Handsome and distinguished!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

aaaw! I love the last two pictures! He's so cute!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Fifteen years is awesome and he is a very handsome boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Precious and Priceless...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Logan is so-ooo precious!!!


----------

